# New to this site currenting researching donor eggs



## nai87 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi all,

Just a quick message to introduce myself, I was sign posted here from mumsnet and I am glad that I have found this place as there seems to be a lot of information (which I am going to be diving into soon)! I tested postive for the huntingtons gene about 3 years ago and since then I have always known that I wanted to use donor eggs as I do not like at all the idea of PGD which is all I will be offered by the NHS. My partner and I are currently researching egg donation clinics in Europe and hope to go out very early next year for IVF. would love to chat to anyone in a similar situation!


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Nai87

Welcome to the forum   

You'll find lots of people to chat to on the Donor Egg boards, it's a lively section. I've just had a baby boy via DE - it's an amazing opportunity to be able to get pregnant thanks to the generosity of someone willing to donate their eggs. I wish you every success in your fertility journey   and hope that it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Nai - good luck with your research.
I am single so used double donation and am now a lucky mummy to a gorgeous little boy just 3 and a beautiful daughter aged 9 months who are from the same batch of embryos (my daughter is from a frozen cycle). I also have 2 embryos in storage. I am so grateful to both donors for my lovely family. I adore them so much.
I hope you are as lucky


----------

